# Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest 


This review is on the Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest that I had installed on my Browning compound bow. The Limb Driver is a drop away style rest where the cord is attached to the upper limb, not the cables. When the bow Is at rest the cord is tight and holding the rest in the down position, when you pull back on the bow the sting loosens up allowing the rest to raise to the shooting position, and then when you release the arrow the string tightens up again leaving minimum contact and maximum clearance between the arrow shaft and fletching and contact with the bow. 
The arrow rest comes in either a black oxide or camo finish and configurations for either a left or right handed bow. 
Installation of the rest was easy to install, with the hardware and instructions included in the package and the rest sits mounted firmly on the bow. The only thing I had to call the manufacture for, was the string was not included in the box. I did have some old bow string laying around the house from my old recurve and split a few strand from that and attached and used that.
Setting up and adjusting the Limb Driver was easy, the string is tight when the bow is at rest and the arrow rest is placed in the down position. I do like the fact that the string is attached to the limb and not the string, and did not interfere with my peep sight on my string. I will say from trial and error you want to make sure that the rest is raised high enough off the shelf of the bow or you can experience arrow bounce up and a poor shot. Before I readjusted the rest I had 3 shots bounce on the rest that had caused a bad shot. 
During testing in the field I found the arrow rest to be sturdy and able to take the abuse that we hunters would put it through. It survived a drop test that I would not recommend you do at home, but I know that bows have been dropped out in the field from time to time even knowing we don’t want to admit that. I did notice that my arrows seemed to be impacting my deer target with a little more energy and would have to attribute that my arrow was traveling faster. I would like to see a study using 2 similar bows one with an non assisted drop rest, and one with the Limb Driver that has the string dropping the rest. But with my observation I would have to say the arrow is traveling at a faster fps than with a traditional rest. 

Review written by: Franz J. Langegger
Field Staff for
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

GarysFotos.com said:


> Vapor Trail Limb Driver Arrow Rest
> 
> Setting up and adjusting the Limb Driver was easy,


Agreed

However, for my type of hunting (spot and stalk), this rest makes too much noise. The arrow is banging all around the containment cage and bow shelf. The little rubber stick-on arrow holder (to hold arrow when not at full draw) is a joke. I felt it had very poor containment of the arrow compared to the QAD or Ripcord. I shot 20 arrows through it and I seen, this was not the rest for me.

Probably good for 3D or Treestand hunters, but not spot and stalk, western elk/mule deer hunts IMHO.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

The Limb Driver is a very good all around rest. It's also about the easiest rest to set up and tune. I've been using them for a few years now and after trying out others, I've always put the limb Driver back on my bows. Vapor Trail hit the X with the Limb Driver.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Limb Driver*

You said it when you said "personal preference". That is what everything is about in archery. What good for you may not be good for someone else. 
Thanks for commenting.


----------



## ronaldo0017 (Sep 29, 2011)

I did have some old bow string laying around the house from my old recurve and split a few strand from that and attached and used that.


----------

